# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Hélène Parle . . .

## cassidain

. . . et on attend la réfutation du shérif.

*ETANG DE ST JEAN : LES TRAVAUX ONT COMMENCÉ MALHEUREUSEMENT*

*AVERTISSEMENT
NOUS SOUHAITONS TOUT DABORD RAPPELER EN PRÉAMBULE QUE LASSOCIATION NEST PAS OPPOSÉE AU PROJET DE CONNEXION DE LÉTANG À LA BAIE.  ELLE NEST TOUTEFOIS PAS DACCORD AVEC LE CALENDRIER DES TRAVAUX QUI  VISE À RÉALISER EN PRIORITÉ LA CONNEXION DE LÉTANG À LA BAIE DE SAINT-JEAN, ALORS MÊME QUE RIEN NEST FAIT POUR RÉDUIRE LES SOURCES DE POLLUTION DE LÉTANG.*


Situé au centre de lîle dans une vaste plaine, le quartier de St-Jean dispose de deux sites naturels dimportance :
*I- Une magnifique baie* dont la plage est devenue au fil du temps la plus fréquentée de lîle ;
*II- Un étang saumâtre denviron 5 hectares,* vestige dune ancienne lagune qui abritait il y a encore peu une biodiversité remarquable composée notamment dune des dernières mangroves de lîle et dune avifaune importante regroupant des oiseaux sédentaires vivant en permanence autour de létang, des oiseaux migrateurs et des oiseaux erratiques, comme le pélican qui venait sy nourrir occasionnellement.
*Sa situation géographique fait de lui le réceptacle dun immense bassin versant*(certainement le plus grand de lîle) où viennent sécouler chaque année des millions de m3 deau de ruissellement chargées de sédiments. Cet écoulement est à lorigine de lenvasement de létang, lui-même à lorigine de la perte dune grande partie de la vie aquatique.
*Mais létang est aussi le réceptacle dune partie des eaux usées, plus ou moins bien traitées,* dun quartier dont lurbanisation a quasiment doublé ces dix dernières années. Résultat ? comme le révélait en mars 2016, le cabinet Pareto, chargé par la Collectivité danalyser limpact du projet de connexion de létang à la baie, « létang de Saint-Jean est dysfonctionnel et ne constitue plus un élément de lespace naturel pérenne de lîle ».

*Reconnecter létang à la baie permettrait vraisemblablement de relancer le cur de létang et son écosystème*. Et nous y sommes favorables. Mais cela ne peut être fait quune fois les causes de pollution de létang maîtrisées, au risque de polluer également la baie ! Cest dailleurs la mise en garde quémettait en guise de conclusion le cabinet Pareto :
*« Le diagnostic et létat initial réalisé ont révélé une perturbation avérée de létang (au niveau de la qualité de leau et des sédiments) avec des phénomènes deutrophisation et même de dystrophie.  *
*Ces perturbations sont essentiellement dues à un dysfonctionnement écologique de létang (pas de communication à la mer notamment, comblement de létang et manque doxygénation de létang) et à des apports en éléments nutritifs conséquents depuis le Bassin Versant, principalement sous la forme deaux usées (Assainissement Non Collectif).  *
_Il apparaît clairement que le simple remaniement de létang et de sa communication avec la mer ne sera pas suffisant pour retrouver un fonctionnement optimal. En outre, la non prise en compte de ces aspects aura de potentielles répercussions sanitaires (contamination des eaux de baignade de la baie de Saint-Jean) et écologiques (dégradation de lenvironnement marin) »._ _ _

Une partie des boues sédimenteuses a été utilisée pour renforcer les berges
*Aucune de ces mises en garde na eu décho auprès de la Collectivité* qui a décidé de suivre le phasage des travaux tel quinitialement prévu. Ces dernières semaines, on a donc assisté au curage de létang avec le prélèvement de centaines de tonnes de boues sédimenteuses polluées dont une partie a été utilisée pour renforcer les bords de létang. Les travaux de pose de quatre canalisations destinées à reconnecter létang à la baie devraient prochainement commencer. Un plan de replantation de palétuviers et un quasi doublement de la surface de la mangrove est au programme, ainsi quun aménagement écotouristique du tour de létang.
Pour beaucoup, la situation va donc saméliorer. Mais pour combien de temps ? Si les sources de pollution ne disparaissent pas, létang va de nouveau être pollué, mais cette fois-ci la baie en fera aussi les frais !

*Pour éviter cela, trois actions doivent être menées dès aujourdhui :*

*Améliorer les conditions dépuration du bassin versant* par la mise aux normes des fosses septiques individuelles (on estime en effet que 71% des fosses septiques de St Barth ne respecteraient pas les normes)*Gérer les sources de pollution connues* provenant des installations commerciales : hôtels, laverie automatique, station de lavage de voitures, piscine municipale*Imposer le traitement des phosphates* aux stations autonomes dépuration avant tout rejet

*Ne laissez pas polluer la baie de St Jean !* *Ecrivez à conseilterritorial@comstbarth**Dites aux élus quils doivent suivre toutes les recommandations* *prescrites par le cabinet Pareto afin* *de protéger la baie!*







← LES CACTUS TOUJOU

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Elle a raison!!!!

----------

